# Calais vs Chronarch



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

My 40th birthday is right around the corner (please refrain from the old guy jokes  ) I want a high end reel and I'm pretty sure I will get for what I ask.

With that said, I know the new Core is out but I have decided thats not the reel for me. I know Shimano has done a great job on this reel, but the magnesium construction does not scream reliability to me. So it's the Calais 100 or Chronarch 100.

Does anyone here own both? Is the Calais worth the extra $100 plus? I know both are great reels, but if you had your choice which would you prefer and why? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have both. the calais is a sweet piece of japanese art. a reel mechanical wonder. if i spin the rubber knobs on the handle it will spin for 11 seconds.
the spool will spin so long that you will lose interest and fall asleep. i love this reel . draw backs are: its a little heavy, to preaty to want to tear up, the levelwind eye is recessed to far into the housing and will rub your line, the handle is screwed on from the backside, and so forth. but for the money i do not think you will find a more beautiful creation.
the chronarch has had its corsion problems but they have fixed that i think. they are lighter and work just fine on all the inshore gamefish, unless a jack happens to grab your topwater. then look out it will get spooled quick. 
in my opinion unless your just a light rod and reel junkie the calais is the cream of the crop. at right at 9 oz. its heavy. compared to 7.? oz. whats and oz. or 2 when your talking absolute perfection.

its your 40th. birthday, splurge dude splurge.

JMO. Randall


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Had a Calais, nice reel, smooth but I'd have to go with the Chronarch 100 between the two.

If it were me right now and I fished low profile reels I'd buy 2 of the Curado 100D reels. About the same money for two of them versus one of the Calais. 

TH


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Its your birthday.. If you want to spurge and money isn't an option when it comes to fishing equipment. I would say go for the Calis 200DC or Calcutta TE 200DC. The dc series are the way to go. The Calais 200DC is almost the longest casting reel i used. The Calis 200DC having 4 casting modes and 8 fine adjustments its almost backclash free. Once you feel the motor swirl inside. Its hard to go back to anything elese. Congrats Happy birthday


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys...I've got a month to figure this out. I'm leaning towards the Calais. But I'm gonna head to FTU and look AGAIN.

I've fished Bantams and Curados for a long time. I got a Citica 100 for Fathers day and love it too. But I have always wanted a Calais but just couldn't justify that much money for an inshore reel...but F it, it is my birthday!!!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't get too excited about the Calais DC--My father decided to splurge and bought one a few months ago and returned it a few weeks ago after countless back lashes and hours of frustration (he has been using chronarchs and curados for years with no problems). When working properly it was amazingly smooth. Also if I remeber correctly the instructions say if you submerge it in saltwater to send it to the factory for cleaning--so not good if you plan on wading. I would get a Chronarch and spend the rest on a nice rod.

Mike


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a Calais once and sold it.. I was to scared to get it dirty or wet...lol, seriously I wouldn't dream of wading with a Calais...IMO the best high end all around reel is the Chronach 100 BSV..its a little heavy but holds tons of string, built like a tank, and looks really cool too...thats what I use to wade with,Also use a Curado 100DSV to wade, and I use a 50MG out of the boat


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I would also recommend the Chronarch over the Calais. I've owned both and had less problems with the Chronarch. Yes, the Calais it an amazingly beautiful piece of craftsmanship but when it comes down to it I don't need 4 bearings in the handle and I realy don't need one on the worm gear. None of these have anything to do with the casting preformance of the reel so in my opinion they are not neccesary. The Calais is more of a status symbol than anything eles. My .02


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of the guys I fish with as well as myself have a Calais. As a group we love them and they are amazingly smooth etc..

We dont use them much because were afraid to mess them up. So basically, we own a bunch of 350.00 dust collectors.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

lol, I feel you guys on that one Stumpgrinder....thats the way I felt, could cast a mile with it but was to paranoid to have fun on the water...lol


Stumpgrinder said:


> Some of the guys I fish with as well as myself have a Calais. As a group we love them and they are amazingly smooth etc..
> 
> We dont use them much because were afraid to mess them up. So basically, we own a bunch of 350.00 dust collectors.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have both, and while the Calais is awesome, my newest purchases have been Chronarchs. Same performance at 100 bucks less.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Interesting stuff, but if I get a Calais, I'm gonna fish it! It sounds like the reason you're careful is the money you spent, not the fact that the reel is tender. Hell, I've spent $350 on a baseball bat for an 11 yr old. I think I want one just so I can say I have one


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Have both and they both do the job. The Calais would be the choice if money is no option. The finish on the Calais has been perfect. Simple to clean, takes a beating well and is at least twice as smooth as a Chronarch....feels that way anyway and I know the tolerances feel tighter. 

I have a Chronarch 100 that has been through the ringers for almost 10 years and it is operating flawless.....best reel I have ever owned. I would still buy the Calais and it would be the Calais 100. You may give the new Shimano Core a look too, they should be in the stores within a month and it looks like the price will be similar to that of a Calais 100.

You will only turn 40 once.....make it memorable with the best. 

GCB


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think you are on the right track. As far as I know, the regular Chronarchs haven't had corrosion issues. That's the MG that had issues for a while.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Calais All The Way*

Calais 100 all the way. I absolutely love mine with a passion. It is a work horse of a reel and extremely smooth. IMHO, there is no comparison when it comes to the quality. Also, shimano offers a 48hr turnaround on all calais reels. I have both the calais 100 and the 200. I use the 100 on a waterloo with lures and the 200 on a castaway for bait. The waterloo/calais 100 combo is a very light fishing machine. Go with the best and you will not be sorry.


----------

